# Knot tying



## Murrel-Maher (Oct 10, 2008)

Can someone please share with me the steps to easy knot tying?


----------



## cranky1 (Oct 9, 2008)

if you can find a riggers handbook, it will tell you more about knots than you probably want to know.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Google search for 'Knot Tying' turned up about half a million sites dedicated to it.

I should know more than I do... I'm often stumped when trying to tie something off or move something.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Buy a copy of the BSA Pioneering Merit Badge Book mine is 55 years old.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.anwresidency.com/simulation/guide/resources/Knot_Tying_Manual.pdf

http://www.herkommer.org/knots/FM5-125.pdf


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I agree with the BSA book , it is very clear. Older the better, mine is from 1946. I took mountain climbing in the army and the teacher a one POP Sorenson said keep in mind , your going out over the ravine on your own knots , learn well.


----------

